# Market Movers



## tocoau (11 February 2009)

Hi, everyone

I'm a newbie here, so I apologise if this question has been asked (and answered) before.....

Investorweb (which is apparently no more) used to provide great snapshots of the Top 20 (up and down) Market Movers (ASX 200 and whole market) at the end of the day (and during the day, I guess, for their Diamond subscribers). Is there another service which provides this type of info?

Cheers
tocoau


----------



## tcoates (11 February 2009)

I was not aware that Investorweb closed down. 

Options are:

1. create a watch list via your online broker (top 20 stocks)
2. Commsec has top% rises/falls etc (but may not be your broker)

Not sure if the next is of interest to you, but check this link

http://www.sharesight.com.au/2008/08/07/calling-all-investorweb-customers/

I do not use them, have no knowledge of them, but might be worth your while.

Tim


----------



## tcoates (11 February 2009)

Also try

http://www.investsmart.com.au/

(Its free, so far from what I have seen)

Tim


----------



## tocoau (11 February 2009)

Hi, Tim

Thanks for your quick reply....and the info re Sharesight (which seems to be primarily in relation to portfolio management)

I'll certainly use the Commsec facility....thanks!

Cheers
Tony


----------



## jackson8 (11 February 2009)

tocoau said:


> Hi, everyone
> 
> I'm a newbie here, so I apologise if this question has been asked (and answered) before.....
> 
> ...




try this site as it gives top market movers for top 200 and whole of market but is on 20-30 minute delay

http://markets.theage.com.au/apps/mkt/movers.ac


----------



## tocoau (11 February 2009)

Thanks for your prompt response also, Jackson8.

Cheers
Tony


----------

